

Show HN: Sotro, The Social Introducer App - futureyearnick
http://sotro.com

======
chacham15
It looks interesting, but I feel like the dynamics between people will be
problematic. E.g. More important (or more well connected) people have no
incentive to introduce less important people. In fact, it costs them just as
much to make the connection. If I wanted to get an introduction to someone
just as important as I am, I could do that myself (also partly because that
would mean that I have equal value to give back to them).

